# Scroll Saw boxs for Jewlery



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I got bored today and tried out my new scroll saw. I made a couple of mini band saw type boxes. They are about 2" x 2 1/2". I made them out of scrap wood I had (walnut, maple, red oak). I am going to line them with felt and use them as boxes for presents for Mothers Day. I thought a set of earings or a ring would look nice in them and be more creative than the box that comes from the store. First time with a scroll saw (except yesterday when I made a squirel LOL)


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Very neat! Moms will be happy.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

mengtian said:


> I got bored today and tried out my new scroll saw. I made a couple of mini band saw type boxes. They are about 2" x 2 1/2". I made them out of scrap wood I had (walnut, maple, red oak). I am going to line them with felt and use them as boxes for presents for Mothers Day. I thought a set of earings or a ring would look nice in them and be more creative than the box that comes from the store. First time with a scroll saw (except yesterday when I made a squirel LOL)
> View attachment 60940
> 
> 
> ...


nice looking box's, i do a lot of bandsaw box's, i never used my scroll saw for the box's, i have a 18" hagner so i may try a box on that machine, keep up the good work, what is good about the box's is that it is hard to mess up and they don't have to be perfet like streight and square del if you want to see mine here is the link just click on bandsaw box's or on the other pic's http://www.craftforum.com/members/del-schisler-2953/albums/


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That would make it a scroll saw box, not a bandsaw box. Lol
Looks nice. There fun to make and you'll be hooked.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

My wife saw the boxes when she got home and thinks they are a great idea. She wants me to make one for her sisters b-day so she can put something in it.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Those are great little boxes! They will make great gifts whether or not they have something in them.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice boxes and what squirrel is this you speak of. I have seen no pictures lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Nice boxes and what squirrel is this you speak of. I have seen no pictures lol


Squirrel? What squirrel? 
Are you going nuts Tommie? Laughing!!!!!!


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

You guys crack me up - you could do a slapstick routine:
Squirrel!!!

Just like in the movie Up:





Seriously, though: Dominick, the OP mentioned making a squirrel in his first post.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MapleMoose said:


> You guys crack me up - you could do a slapstick routine:
> Squirrel!!!
> 
> Just like in the movie Up:
> ...


Laughing!!!!! I guess I missed that.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dang I thought I was going nuts there for a second I had to reread the post and make sure he did say squirrel lol


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I just saw that.....funny


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

That is a great looking band saw box! And that was funny!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

gus1962 said:


> That is a great looking band saw box! And that was funny!


It's not a bandsaw box. It's a scroll saw box. 
Yea it nice. Laughing!!!!
Still don't get the squirrel thing?


----------

